
Ask HN: Free tool to schedule and receive SQL emails? - bruno2223
There is any tool to schedule a SQL query and then receive the results every day?<p>I need to receive an email every morning telling me if my crawlers did run fine last night. I can do this with a simple SQL query.<p>I am willing to build this tool (in Node.js) if this tool does not exists just yet.<p>* No SaaS, please. I&#x27;m looking for a self-hosted option. I do not want to give a read-only password of my database for anybody.
======
viraptor
Why not use cron?

    
    
        mysql the_database << "SELECT ...." | mail -s "Daily report" your@email
    

You can insert some formatter in between if you want. If you'd rather send
emails from a proper account and not local mailer, you can use ssmtp and
configure a smarthost. ([http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-gmail-as-a-
smarthost...](http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-gmail-as-a-
smarthost.html))

~~~
bruno2223
But how to send the result of this SQL query in a beautiful table format in
email's body?

It would be nice to have HTML tags with CSS style.

I am thinking in build an easy tool to do that, really similar to your
solution using cronjob, but more fancy and easy to ready on email (also with
an .csv attached with all data)

What do u think?

~~~
flukus
> But how to send the result of this SQL query in a beautiful table format in
> email's body?

The same way. But get cron to invoke a ruby/python/bash script or program to
get the output you want.

